

Battle.net 2.0 Concerns - lawn
http://sclegacy.com/articles/730-battlenet-20-concerns

======
lawn
I noticed the interest the other battle.net article got and I think this is
another article worth reading.

The other can be found here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1416808>

